
Show HN: Suggest related video games played by others - tomschwiha
https://www.thegamefox.net/game-suggestion
======
tomschwiha
The data is based on played games from the Twitch API. This means popular
games are more likely to be shown at the top. However there may be a gem at
the last pages or if you combine multiple games.

